# Some  Reserve Pay questions



## future_soldier (2 Apr 2003)

Hey guys,

I‘m currently in Grade 12 and I was thinking of going ROTP for the next 4 years of my life but I changed my mind and I decided to go to university and do reserves and then make up my mind later on. Now I‘m going to be joining as an Infantry officer, how much can I expect to make monthly at the beginning? (obviously just a rough estimate will do)


----------



## Illucigen (2 Apr 2003)

I wouldve taken ROTP, if you were offered it. But thats just me


----------



## kurokaze (3 Apr 2003)

Are you going DEO?  Last I checked the pay was
roughly $80/day, $40/half day for OCdt.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (3 Apr 2003)

Check the Recruiting Archives as it has already been mentioned their I believe.


----------



## SpinDoc (4 Apr 2003)

Count on once a week-night (half day pay) every week from Sept until June for regular parading.  For weekend courses it varies roughly around every other weekend for the entire weekend.  Keep in mind there are deductions for the mess (amount varies from place to place).

There is usually at least 1x weekend exercise per month for a unit but until you are a Pte(B) -- which means private basic (above recruit) or equivalent officer rating, you are probably not allowed to go on exercise... might be different with other units.


----------



## sirex (13 Jan 2005)

what sort of pay do you get in the reserves?


----------



## Lost_Warrior (13 Jan 2005)

You get free hockey tickets.  Sometimes we're lucky and get actual money.


On a serious note, your paycheck depends on rank.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (13 Jan 2005)

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/media/pdf/other/PrimaryReservePay.pdf

Consult that for more information.


----------



## sirex (13 Jan 2005)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/media/pdf/other/PrimaryReservePay.pdf
> 
> Consult that for more information.



thanks


----------



## Baloo (13 Jan 2005)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> You get free hockey tickets.  Sometimes we're lucky and get actual money.



Hockey tickets? Why was I not informed? All I seem to be given is an obscurely tiny sum of money every so often.

I think it is a joke. I keep half expecting the pay clerks to come up to me one day and say, "Hah, we're just kidding you buddy." and hand over a few thousand more.  ;D

But seriously, what tickets? Juniors? Professional?  ???


----------



## Dogboy (21 Apr 2005)

OK I know that Ill be getting $77 bucks a day start wage in the reserves 
but when i go off to BMQ this summer (hopefully )
what will I be making a week or so 
just so i can budget for my wife at home this summer (it would suck if my Holiday fund goes to rent and bills well I'm gone.
so what are expenses and such and do i get paid for every day I'm gone or what?


----------



## infamous_p (22 Apr 2005)

sirex said:
			
		

> what sort of pay do you get in the reserves?



start off at $71.83 as a Private(R) per day (6 hours or more).

what do people not understand about the concept of a search?


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Apr 2005)

frig all we got was an onion and two buns of stale bread.

That was after we walked to the armouries from Orangeville in the snow, barefoot.  As they kept our uniforms there...

But I have to admit, we did get seventeen and change for a half day, and at the end of an odd weekend parade, or a a summer ex (like ONGUARD '90) you would get a lump sum in cold hard cash!! and a blue Trojan condom to boot!!! And I am am being dead serious on that

dileas

tess


----------



## infamous_p (22 Apr 2005)

actually, sirex, i was just kidding.

we do not get paid. serving your country is purely volunteer. many people think we get paid in the military, but secretly we do not. in fact, we actually have to pay the country "military service fee" individually, if we want to serve. we each have to pay the fee of 18 dollars a day, if we work anything over 6 hours. considering the immense satisfaction and feelings of accomplishment one gets from serving his or her country, many of us consider this to be quite a sweet deal.


----------



## chrisf (22 Apr 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> frig all we got was an onion and two buns of stale bread.



You got bread???


----------



## Dogboy (22 Apr 2005)

OK seriously 
enough of the "it was up hill both ways threw snow in my day" stuff 
its a serous question 
what are our expenses and such 
and are you only payed at the end of training or a ex. or is it monthly or every 2 weeks


----------



## Trinity (22 Apr 2005)

paid on the 15th and last day of the month


decent pay.. someone will post the pay scales I assume
cause i'm not that geeky to have them handy.. and
someone here surely is..    ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Apr 2005)

pfft

With that attitude, I have the right mind to wait every two weeks and take your lunch money....

The good thing, is it goes into your bank account (direct deposit), one of the first employers I haves seen do it in my years.

Obvious income taxes get taken off. As for the pay scale, they are posted on the DND website, can't seem to find the link right now, but should be easy to find.

Other than that, it is all yours.   Our Sgt's Mess did however, after our authorization, deducted a fee from our monthly pay to cover our mess dues.   So you may also want to consider that deduction as well.

dileas

tess


----------



## Island Ryhno (22 Apr 2005)

Well down here on the rock it used to be you got paid in fish, but then Joey came along and started handing out rubber boats, once that went down the drain it was back to fish (bonus was Blackhorse) Then good old Mr Peckford got us around to using cucumbers, but that Sprung a leak, so it was back to fish. Now the fish is all gone and the crab is all blocked off and the oil is about to be smitten by rockets from outerspace, we can't get any hockey tickets until next year, cause the Marlies are gone (oops, I mean Leafs) and we'll get screwed by them tix next year cause there ain't no Sydney to watch, pfft, I expect at this rate all I'll be getting is a Pogey cheque and some hard tack, I can wash it down and Screech


----------



## Dogboy (23 Apr 2005)

the 1 and the 15 cool thanks 
I know the pay scale iv seen it at the top of this thread 
but i needid to know how often you get paid 
because i cant fine info on how often you get payed 
thanks


----------



## infamous_p (24 Apr 2005)

Dogboy said:
			
		

> the 1 and the 15 cool thanks
> I know the pay scale iv seen it at the top of this thread
> but i needid to know how often you get paid
> because i cant fine info on how often you get payed
> thanks



you just said it. you get paid on the 15th and 30th. TWICE a month, if you cant comprehend that. thats how often you get paid. TWICE a month. TWICE.

mods, please lock this before this gets out of hand. i think the question has been answered. thanks.


----------



## Dogboy (25 Apr 2005)

sorry i was just stating that i know what the pay was but I could not find how often pay was but know I now 
sorry if that was unclear 
just want to be able to plan a budget you know 

is their a site that has all the list for bonesis and deductions when your being trained 
I know since I'm marred I dont pay room or bord when I'm at BMQ 
but do i get camp pay or field pay or what?
where can i fined this info? thanks.


----------



## Byerly (25 Apr 2005)

Talk to your recruiter, that is what they are there for.  He/She will be able to answer any and all questions about pay.

Stu


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 Apr 2005)

yu wil all so get pade mor guder if yu finush hi skool inglish furst...spelin kountz


----------



## Dogboy (25 Apr 2005)

OK I run the spell check and iv got a learning disability dumb A**
I'm not a dam English teacher I never clam to be good at spelling and I always use the spell check.


----------



## Dogboy (27 Apr 2005)

hazard pay and other bonus in the reserves?
what are they and what is needid for them 
just like to know a general list for myself 
iv done the search and theirs no set list of it out their.
any help?


----------



## x-grunt (27 Apr 2005)

Allowances as per reg force when in Class B/C service (or perhaps Class A too for casual allowances? I am uncertain.)

That's my understanding, anyways. Get confirmation from a second party before taking my word on this.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/dppd/allowance/engraph/allowtab_e.asp?sidesection=3&sidecat=30


----------



## Dogboy (27 Apr 2005)

cool thanks


----------



## Scottyg (4 May 2005)

why are people so rude and sarcastic around here  ???


----------



## PVT DJ (4 May 2005)

hehe i have bin in for like 5 month and i haven't been payed once but i have only gone to my base like 15 time for the full day. eh no big deal i love the military and would gladly do it for free. but don't let the government know that


----------



## Scottyg (4 May 2005)

gez i realy need ot be paid, is that just because you dont stay for the 6 hours required to be payed or something?  I feel ill probably love to do it too, but i think my gf would be mad if i was just going for fun isntead of going to see her! at least i can say, hey im making money to support her,,,, lol thats bad.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (4 May 2005)

Hope this helps vs the replies so far. As for the replies you've seen so far - put them all on ignore

SOLDIER PAY http://hr.dwan.dnd.ca/dgcb/dppd/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=3&sidecat=28


----------



## Synthos (18 Dec 2005)

I was a little late getting my void check in to my unit after i swore in. I swore in at the end of November and just got my first pay check now. It is hardly what I'd call retro-active. They owe me about double what I got. Do I have to talk to someone about this or wait to see if they fix it themselves? If I have to talk to someone, where should I start?


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Dec 2005)

The reserve pays system for Class A reservists is about 2 weeks late for payments...say you worked during a period from the 1-15...you won't get it on the 15th pay, but it will be on the check the last of the month.

good rule...anything up to the 15th will be on the end of month....anything up to the 30th, will be on the following pay


----------



## Hoover (18 Dec 2005)

Request to speak with a pay clerk if you think your pay is screwed up.


----------



## Synthos (18 Dec 2005)

That makes sense, however, as I said this is my first pay check today and I began working for the CF a month ago. (roughly 45 days ago)

This means that I just got paid for the 15-30th on the 15th of December, but I didn't get a check on the 30th for the 1st to 15th.

Are pay clerks on a per-unit basis?


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Dec 2005)

I also suggest bringing it up with your Orderly Room, just in case there's a bug (those don't happen very often : ). But it should be allright.

You in the Walkley Armouries in Ottawa? If you are, your fin clerk is a full time.



			
				Hoover said:
			
		

> Request to speak with a pay clerk if you think your pay is screwed up.



exactly...

MOD: incoming PM, I'll tell you who your pay clerk is


----------



## Gouki (18 Dec 2005)

If only people paid as much attention to their pay stub/check when they think they should get more money as they should when they owe back money..


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Dec 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> If only people paid as much attention to their pay stub/check when they think they should get more money as they should when they owe back money..



*sarcasm on*
OH, I can't COUNT all the times that people have come in to the OR and told me that they got paid for 2 weeks that they didn't work, or their claim was doubled, or we didn't take off any taxes, or that they got paid for a course/tasking they didn't end up going on...

*sarcasm off*


----------



## Synthos (19 Dec 2005)

I'm guessing we can get pay stubs from our unit too? (from the pay clerk?)


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2005)

Yes


----------



## Michael Dorosh (19 Dec 2005)

Talk to your Armouries Support Centre/Orderly Room before the Christmas stand-down, they should be open during the week - call from work or school.  They should be giving you a detailed pay record in any event - check with your unit, they may have gotten them late from the pay people.  It's a piece of paper with all the days you worked listed.  KEEP TRACK AT HOME OF ALL THE DAYS YOU WORK and make sure you check them off against the report.  Pay sheets go missing, and no one is going to track this stuff for you!  You'll be surprised at how often a half day here or there might get missed.

Good luck.


----------

